# Cookies? How bad is it?



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I went out for 1 hour and Nala ate 4 good sized gourmet cookies. I know they had some chocolate, probably dark chocolate. I am so worried. She is only 11 lbs. The vet said wait and see. I am very concerned.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Annie Clark said:


> I went out for 1 hour and Nala ate 4 good sized gourmet cookies. I know they had some chocolate, probably dark chocolate. I am so worried. She is only 11 lbs. The vet said wait and see. I am very concerned.


If it were me, I probably would've used hydrogen peroxide to make her throw up but I don't know if that works depending how long ago she ate the cookies. I don't think a little chocolate will do much harm. The more serious problem would be with the bakers chocolate. I hope she will be ok. Maybe she will throw it up anyways. That would be alot of sugar! How is she acting?


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

The vet said it was too late for her to throw it up. She seems okay.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Annie Clark said:


> The vet said it was too late for her to throw it up. She seems okay.


That's good! Just keep an eye on her them and we will hope everything turns out just fine!

*She has good taste in cookies yummm!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope she is OK


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Of course, we are going to a groomer, a party and staying in a hotel tomorrow....or we will if she is okay.

Annie


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

My friend's dog ate a whole package of Hershey Kisses. Pooped all over the bedroom, but the dog was ok.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I hope she's ok too. Sounds like she is.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh no, I hope she's ok!

Once upon a time, my mom fell asleep on the couch with half a dark chocolate bar beside her. Needless to say, Maddie gobbled it up. She was WIRED and didn't sleep much that night, and her poop was runny, but otherwise she was OK.

I was in Florida at the time and she didn't tell me until I got home 5 days later. I was furious, but thankful that Maddie was OK!

Crossing my fingers for little Nala!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

OK I feel a little better after reading those posts. Thanks.

Annie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I know those cute little faces starring at you...always wanting what you are eating. It is really hard to resist but try.....cookies are full of sugar and calories and they will mess up the appetite for the next meal. 

When we are out on the road (3-4 times/year), Dexter always gets some of my hamburger (meat only), he likes the bun too, and of course a few fries. I offer this food when I am almost finished eating, so when it is gone, it is gone!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My friend's dog ate a whole bag of chocolate chips off the kitchen counter, he had runny poo for two days but then was fine.

Hope she's ok so you guys can continue with your plans for today!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

My parents' 20 lb cockapoo once ate about 3/4 of a chocolate orange (which we thought was safely out of reach on the dining room table... until he decided to pull the runner onto the floor). Anyway, we did call the vet and they said just to keep an eye on him. In the end, he was completely fine - not even an effect on his poop and no vomiting. I think it takes quite a bit of chocolate to really cause a problem. 

I bet she will be just fine!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking to see how Nala is this morning.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

She slept through the night with no accidents. She is very thirsty! She doesn't usually drink much because her homemade dog food is like a stew. Her belly looks full. She seems like her usual playful self this am. 

I am going to be more careful about what food is around. I had the cookies in several bags and they were out to be packed in the car for our trip. 

Should I feed her a little breakfast? She interrupted my typing by digging on my leg so that I would play fetch.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am glad to hear she is acting fine. I know you can mix hydrogen peroxide with dogs who have ingested chocolate. Isabelle did this as a puppy and within an hour of her eating the carmello bar we gave her hydrogen peroxide. Just giving a cap full until she vomitted (called the ER vet) and she got sick all over the place. I was in panic and put her on the bed (really bad idea!)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I glad she's feeling well and no harm done!
I had no idea dogs can withstand that much chocolate! I've been really paranoid about it since reading the stories on here about the poor little yorkies that got soo sick. Maybe that breed is really delicate and sensitive to that sort of thing.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy to hear she's feeling good!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Very happy she is okay, I like Sandi's advice, those little faces can get to you. I have a real discussion with myself and try not to give food when that little face looks up at me, almost like saying, "I'll trade!"  My new motto is...think Cesar!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Whooo good news this morning that Nala is feeling well! I bet you had a fitfull night trying to sleep and worrying about your baby.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So glad she's doing well. Pretty scary stuff!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Very happy she is okay, I like Sandi's advice, those little faces can get to you. I have a real discussion with myself and try not to give food when that little face looks up at me, almost like saying, "I'll trade!"  My new motto is...think Cesar!


Think Cesar is right! Maddie begs terribly because my family has allowed her to, ever since she was a puppy. Licking plates, stealing food off your plate, whining/barking 'til you give in, etc.

Roscoe on the other hand gets NO human food except for pieces of cheese for training. It's awesome because Tim and I can sit down to dinner, and Roscoe just curls up at our feet and has absolutely no interest in what we're eating. He knows his food goes in his bowl, and that it doesn't come from anywhere else. Talk about a much more peaceful dining experience!

As for Nala, I'm glad to hear she is doing OK! Just continue to keep an eye on her, but it sounds to me like if it was going to be bad, the worst would have passed by now


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

very glad nala is doing ok. Have a fun trip.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

glad nala is ok! my parents standard poodle at a whole big bag of m&m's off the counter and got really sick. i was talking to a lady at the dog park the other day and her dog [a small terrier] ate a few cigarettes and some nicarette gum! she called poison control and they said he should be ok. sheesh, dogs will eat anything!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala is almost all better. She really just had some digestive issues but was pretty okay. We were able to travel and had a good weekend. 

She doesn't beg and I only give her healthy food but she is very creative when I am not home. Jumping on chairs and tables and getting into bags! I am going to be very careful from now on!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

SO glad Nala is ok!!! Guess she just had a sweet tooth yesterday. My Golden is notorious for snagging stuff she's not supposed to have off the table/counter. She recently swiped several cupcakes with chocolate icing off the counter :/ She also loves to swipe the kids chocolate pop tarts off the table when they walk off or are not looking.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad to hear Nala is okay. 
Years ago my dad recieved a 1 lb box of See's candy as a Christmas present. He left it on a table in their basement and they went out to dinner. They came home and their two Cockapoos had eaten the whole box of candy. My folks panicked of course but there was no harm done. Not even any intenstinal distress. It was way too late to induce vomiting by the time they got home so it was wait and see and...nothing. Thankfully.


----------

